# Pictures & Loaches



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's a couple questions for you guys:

1). Why does my profile pic always turn sideways when I save it to my account (probably an obvious and stupid question).

2). You put a new 1 1/2 inch zebra loach into your tank and it disappears within a day. At what point would you consider it to no longer be "hiding" and assume it was possibly eaten by your cichlids? He isn't under any rocks, plants, or in the filters.... (Probably a stupider question than the first).

Thanks for your patience with a rookie~


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya hes probably a gone'ere


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

That's what I was afraid of. You know, it's not often that I pay $15 for a nice meal for my fishies... hopefully they appreciated it!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Theirs a slim chance its hiding not sue how your tank is setup, I have a zebra pleco that hides in my 20g that don't have much in it, he wedges inbetween the rocks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

mouth size rule. If it could possible fit, its likely did. Fish like to swallow other fish whole. Did any fish act 'not hungry' or have a nice round belly. If it got picked apart, there could be stray pieces, bits of skeleton or shreds stuck to a filter intake. But it could be very well hidden. Loaches can get in really small holes or even bury themselves in substrate.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

There are definitely no pieces, the tank is quite immaculate as of late with several recent water changes. No sign in filter or cartridges either. I suppose he could be hiding very well under substrate but at this point I'm not convinced. No one was acting not hungry, and there are only two who could have possibly got him but neither have larger than normal bellies. Dang fish. Not sure what scavenger I'll try next but nothing under 2 1/2 inches, that's for sure!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I can accept a $15 feeder after what my peacock bass did.

I figured it was out of the size of mouth rule, smaller was about 3 to 3 1/2. Larger was 7 or so. Nope, 4 days later $45 dollar feeder fish.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I once had an ornate bicher that ate a thumb-size baby tiger shovelnose catfish. That was a $20 fish dinner; live and learn...


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

$45!!! Holy cow!! I mean Holy Fish! Bet you had some choice words for the little darling creatures. I'll shut up about my $15 now.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Loaches are very good at hiding, feed your tank some thing that sinks, after lights out when the others seem asleep and watch closely. 
I once had 2 ottos that I had not seen for months asummed they were long gone, untill I moved house and pulled the tank apart, they were in the substrate the whole time, and took hours to catch! So I wouldn't quite give up hope yet. But to go into hiding like that he is not comfortable in your tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Because it's a loach, there is still hope. I sometimes have three kuhli loaches, which is the number I've put in there. I can usually only find the two of them for up to three months.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

FOUND HIM!! Pretty recently deceased under the driftwood  Not very clear what happened. Poor guy.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Loaches are social fish, really should be kept in groups of 5 or more.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Well unfortunately that would be too many for my tank. I don't seem to have much luck with scaleless fish it seems. I'll have to rethink the whole scavenger idea I suppose.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

A single Asian upside-down catfish would work well with the cichlids in your signature, or a mid-size Synodontis species.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I'll check into those..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I once had a panther grouper eat a pearly razorfish which was nearly his own length. Very irksome.
As for your picture, it could be that the size is off a bit and the program is trying to squeeze it in the only way it can. It does look like it might be too tall when upright.


----------

